# My dad wants to kill himself



## aotp3 (Feb 5, 2016)

Basically I'm 17 yrs old, my brother's 16, and my dad's 57. We've lived with eachother for our whole life, even through my mothers diparture (i still talk to her), and we've developed a very strong bond. My dad has a lot of medical issues that aren't super serious. Most of them are physical issues, like obesity, and his arm is injured permanently.

He was born with 4 brothers and 2 sisters, 3 brothers have killed themselves in his lifetime. He took these suicides with strength, and even though we mourned them, he got over them. The last time something tragic happened was 10 years ago, when his dad and one of his brothers died within the same week.

We've been up and down financially in the past, but recently we've been getting very poor and we have to move out of the rental home soon we've been in for 3 years. My dad plans on me and my brother moving into my moms and him living with a buddy temporarily while he finds a home for us to live in, but recently he's changed his thought..

Basically he's taken this nihilistic approach to life. He is an atheist, and he thinks that if he kills himself, he'd be able to avoid all the future obstacles and everything we have to face. He says he's been through too much and that nothing is stopping him from killing himself. I'm not super sure he's 100% about it, but he's been talking about it a lot for the last few days. I even told him that I wanted to contact someone about it, but he told me that if anything happened where he was baker acted and forced somewhere, he'd kill himself any chance he got.

He is extremely attached to me and my brother, but when he thinks about suicide, he forgets about all morales and bonds and just thinks that once he kills himself there's nothingness. Which I agree with, but his selfishness is going to tear the family apart.

What should I do? How should I talk to him to prevent anything from happening? He's listened to me a lot but he hasn't changed his mind.. I'm scared of what he's going to do


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow! I can't imagine how those suicides have effected him. Does he have a close friend that you can talk to? Maybe they can cheer him up? Its tough when you don't know how serious he is. I would continue to encourage him. Just try to ease the stress on him. Seems like he is overwhelmed. I fear when you guys leave him (go to mom's) he will fall into depression or more severe depression. I hope I'm wrong. If you are really worried about him you have to tell a family member or close friend of his. Sorry you guys are struggling. :hug


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

aotp3 said:


> Basically I'm 17 yrs old, my brother's 16, and my dad's 57. We've lived with eachother for our whole life, even through my mothers diparture (i still talk to her), and we've developed a very strong bond. My dad has a lot of medical issues that aren't super serious. Most of them are physical issues, like obesity, and his arm is injured permanently.
> 
> He was born with 4 brothers and 2 sisters, 3 brothers have killed themselves in his lifetime. He took these suicides with strength, and even though we mourned them, he got over them. The last time something tragic happened was 10 years ago, when his dad and one of his brothers died within the same week.
> 
> ...


Im not sure if this is the best advice but make him think of the consequences that will happen to the family, how will you and your brother survive?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> Im not sure if this is the best advice but make him think of the consequences that will happen to the family, how will you and your brother survive?


and more than that, if you love him, tell him. Tell him that you need a dad, and that he needs to be there for you and your brother.

is there anybody else who knows what he wants to do?


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds like times are hard for you guys right now, encourage him to go to his gp, there is help out there. 

Going through what he has gone through would be enough to test the best of us.


----------



## Paper Crane (Jun 6, 2014)

You're young and this is far outside your hands. You even have a younger brother to think about. You need to get help from an older adult. You said your parents are divorced, but is there anything your mother could do to about your dad? The fact is your father is a very loving man but he's struggling right now and he needs more help than what you're capable of giving him. You need to think about yourself too, and the effects all of this is having on you. You're the child and he's the parent, terrible things happens when those roles become reversed. Call a suicide hotline yourself if you have to see and what they have to say.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

This is a very tricky situation. I feel for you, I really do. :hug

If you need to talk to someone about this, call a suicide hotline, as others have said. I really hope that your father can realize that you and your brother need his love in this life, and that you both would be left on your own if he decides to go through with it.

I mean, how does he expect you to take care of things when he is dead and gone? His underlying reasons are VERY selfish and he needs to realize this, regardless of him being an atheist. I really hope he does not do this for both your sakes.

As someone who never knew his father, you deserve to have him in your life. :frown2:


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

But why did 3(!) brothers kill themselves?


----------

